#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Child Birth

## Gravesend Dave

Women work that blokes don't need to know to much about.

This is a serious question that the wife asked me last night which I could only answer by saying; How the F should I know never knew Humans gave birth in that position.

She called me in whilst watching one born every minute just to ask me why the women on T.V was giving birth like a Buffalo.

Not a pretty sight but I carried on watching wondering what benefits there are for women to give birth on all fours.

Does anyone know ?

Honestly never heard of this so it can't be that common.

----------


## pseudolus

Like this? 



well ...




> How Giving Birth on All-Fours Could Be Better for You
> birthamiracle
> birthamiracle, Yahoo Contributor Network
> Dec 17, 2007
> MORE:Pain MedsInfant Deaths
> FlagPost a comment
> More and more research is being conducted on the benefits of upright birth positions versus the semirecumbant and lithotomy birth positions. Although the latter have been most common in the United States for the past 100 years, success stories from other countries and minorities within our own have led researchers to question the common practice.
> What other countries (with lower birth mortality rates than our own) have been finding is that women who give birth upright or in the all-fours position have less pain in labor and birth, have shorter labors and pushing times, less shoulder dystocia (where the baby's shoulders get stuck in the pelvis), and fewer perineal tears.
> 
> In addition to all of the above benefits, current American-based studies also suggest the following benefits to giving birth on hands and knees: fewer maternal and infant injuries and infant deaths related to shoulder dystocia1, less painful and more efficient contractions2, impressive rate of rotating posterior babies to anterior within 10 minutes3, shorter labor4, and the potential to decrease risk of both instrumental and cesarean deliveries5.

----------


## misskit

First time I had seen this was the other day when I watched a Laotian movie called The Rocket. The mother of the hero is a tribal woman who gives birth to twins while on all fours. Seems it is a normal birth position for some cultures.

----------


## BaitongBoy

I suspect women of yore didn't get much support from their cavemen, ergo the position might be more akin to our animal friends...Until, the missionaries turned them over...

----------


## david44

Maybe so they could keep busy weaving baby clothes while taking a break from servicing the cavemen?

Buff allo?

----------


## BaitongBoy

Reminds me of the book, Perfume, by Patrick Suskind. His mother gives birth to him while working at a fish stall, and he spills out of her into the fish guts...

Excellent book, BTW...

----------

